# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khu Nghỉ Mát Hòn Ông Resort

## tuvandulichnhatrang

*HÒN ÔNG RESORT*
 Khu  nghỉ 4 sao nằm bên bờ vịnh Vân Phong, mang đậm phong cách kiến trúc của  bản làng người dân tộc Dao ở Hà Giang, trong một không gian vô tận của  trời, biển, nắng, gió.
Mọi thứ tại Whale Island Resort đều đơn giản,  kết hợp hài hoà và gắn kết với thiên nhiên, đơn giản đến mức làm thay  đổi cách nghĩ thông thường về tiện nghi vật chất của một khu nghỉ dưỡng  cao cấp (resort); để thay vào đó là sự gần gũi, rất tự nhiên không chút  gượng ép, giữa con người với con người và con người với thiên nhiên.
Biển là điểm nhấn của Whale Island Resort. Mỗi sáng thức giấc, chỉ cần một vài bước chân là đã ra tới biển.
Khu  nghỉ bao gồm 27 bungalow truyền thống, nhà hàng & bar, dịch vụ ăn  uống, dịch vụ tour du lịch và vô số các trò chơi thể thao biển như chèo  xuồng, lướt ván buồm, lặn ống thở…
Khu vực vịnh Vân Phong được PADI (Hiệp hội Lặn quốc tế) công nhận là một trong những địa điểm lặn hấp dẫn nhất Việt Nam.


 *
Vị Trí*
Whale Island Resort cách Nha Trang khoảng 100 km về hướng Bắc. Du khách sẽ được đón tại bến tàu Đầm Môn để ra đảo Hòn Ông.Phòng NghỉKhu nghỉ bao gồm 27 phòng bungalow được  xây dựng bằng tre với tầm nhìn biển với các loại phòng: Deluxe, VIP,  Single standard, Double standard, Superior Suite
 Các phòng nghỉ được  trang bị rất đơn giản, chỉ với một chiếc giường đơn hoặc giường đôi,  với màn chống muỗi, mỗi phòng chỉ có một chiếc quạt, một phòng tắm vòi  sen, tivi
 Tiện nghi phòng: Quạt máy, Phòng tắm vòi sen, Màn chống muỗi.Thể Thao & Giải TríTại đây du khách có thể làm quen với các món thể thao biển như
 - canoe (chèo xuồng),
 - windsurf (lướt ván buồm),
 - atamaran (thuyền buồm có hai thân song song),
 - snorkel diving (lặn ống thở).

----------

